
US cities are joining forces to figure out what to do with all these scooters - neom
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/25/18715977/electric-scooter-sharing-cities-us-bird
======
nytesky
I actually started a thread b/c this, prompted by DC vote on scooters. Can we
build automatic braking into scooters, or is it too much processing power to
put on small frame and battery?

~~~
londons_explore
The scooters have all the hardware required for a moderate amount of electric
braking already. Emergency braking is still a physical brake, and cannot be
actuated through software.

------
joeblow9999
how about do nothing? no one ever thinks of that

~~~
nytesky
You haven’t had your kids run off the sidewalk by some fool on a scooter.

~~~
joeblow9999
no one has

